

How to improve Websocket - bensummers
http://blogs.webtide.com/gregw/entry/how_to_improve_websockethttp://blogs.webtide.com/gregw/entry/how_to_improve_websocket

======
ErrantX
link is busted.

try:
[http://blogs.webtide.com/gregw/entry/how_to_improve_websocke...](http://blogs.webtide.com/gregw/entry/how_to_improve_websocket)

